# Athenes Account gestohlen



## Thjodrerir (31. Mai 2012)

Athenes Account wurde gestohlen. Er war der erste Spieler auf Stufe 60 in Diablo III. 

***

*Hier der Live-Stream:*

Stream


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Athenes Account wurde gestohlen. Er war der erste Spieler auf Stufe 60 in Diablo III.


Wen interessiert das schon? Ist das gleiche wie mit den Sack Reis in China. Na du weist schon...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2012)

Nun, da ist er selbst Schuld, wenn man streamt sollte man aufpassen, dass einem so etwas nicht passiert. 
Außerdem ist Athene ja nun wirklich sehr bekannt. Blizzard wird ihm also sicher den Account "wiederbeschaffen" .
Aber auch wenn nun vermutlich ein Haufen Leute Athenes Daten gesehen hat, man muss das ganze nicht noch fördern, indem man die Daten hier gut sichtbar postet (Auch wenn das Bild natürlich mit jeglicher
Zensur nicht mehr selbsterklärend wäre.)


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Garnichts ist passiert, der Account ist schon lange gesperrt und niemand kann sich einloggen. Außerdem hat ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter eben das Passwort geändert.

Mehr informieren, weniger Schreiben.


----------



## Maladin (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das Bild entfernt da die Daten nicht zensiert wurden.

Fragen dazu, Anmerkungen oder Hasenwitze nehme ich immer gern per PN entgegen.

/wink maladin


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2012)

schoen sowas zu hoeren ... ich kann athene auf den tod nicht ausstehen ... der typ tut immer so als waere er was besseres ... von daher kann ich dem sack reis in china nur zustimmen und fuer maladin nochn hasenwitz: Die Häscheneltern machen sich grosse Sorgen, weil ihr Sohn nicht anfängt zu sprechen. Keiner kann ihnen helfen. Eines Tages beim Essen sagt das kleine Häschen: "Die Möhrchen sind versalzen!" Die Häschenmama jubelt: "Du kannst ja sprechen! Warum hast du denn bisher nichts gesagt?" Häschen: " Bisher war ja auch alles in Ordnung."


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Er tut nie als wäre er etwas besseres. Er trollt. Mehr nicht. Aktuell nutzt er sein Trolling um Spenden für Kinder in Afrika zu sammeln. Das ist respektabel.


----------



## Shenoz (31. Mai 2012)

göttlicher troll  die fresse die er zieht ist unbezahlbar


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er tut nie als wäre er etwas besseres. Er trollt. Mehr nicht. Aktuell nutzt er sein Trolling um Spenden für Kinder in Afrika zu sammeln. Das ist respektabel.


Stimmt, aber davon mal abgesehen scheint er den Bezug zur Realität verloren zu haben und hat ein Mitteilungsbedürfnis wie Facebook & Co zusammen.


----------



## Heynrich (1. Juni 2012)

best paladin in the world!
sagt alles oder?


----------



## Yaglan (1. Juni 2012)

Wo ich das Video gesehen habe das er angeblich als erstes 60 wurde musste ich sehr schmunzeln wie der da abging.... Also ich wr nie begeistert von denen und werde seit diesen zeit punkt nur noch über ihn lachen wenn ich ws höre. Denn lvl 60 mit einen Character zu erreichen ist kein erfolg.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Er tut nie als wäre er etwas besseres. Er trollt. Mehr nicht. Aktuell nutzt er sein Trolling um Spenden für Kinder in Afrika zu sammeln. Das ist respektabel.


Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Ob gekünstelt oder nicht, er bleibt ein Vollidiot und nervt ständig mit irgendwelchen sinnfreien Neuigkeiten, die hier und in anderen Foren breitgewalzt werden. Wenn er das nur macht um zu trollen umso schlimmer, heutzutage müssen manche wirklich mit allem versuchen Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. So hässlich, leichenblass und ausgezehrt wie der Typ aussieht kein Wunder, Minderwertigkeitskomplex ftw. Nachdem er einem jahrelang in WoW auf den Zeiger ging, spammt er das Internet jetzt mit D3-Videos voll. Tolle Sache.

Sein Kumpel Swifty kommt wenigstens einigermaßen sympathisch rüber, ist sportlich, weit weniger wie der typische Zockernerd und zeigt auch mal Dinge abseits vom PC. Ich find solches youtube-Geprolle generell lächerlich, aber wenn man die Wahl hat dann lieber Swifty als diesen Clown. Der zeigt, wie man Aufmerksamkeit erregt, ohne gleich den totalen Suppenkasper raushängen lassen zu müssen.

Von mir aus können sie seinen Acc gern permanent sperren. Er wird mir nicht fehlen.


----------



## Arosk (1. Juni 2012)

Warum schaust du es dir dann an wenn es dich kein Stück interessiert?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Aus purer Schadenfreude. Das ist doch was Du lesen wolltest, oder?


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

Fremder 123 wird mir immer unsympathischer.
Erst hat er lootglück, das mir verwehrt bleibt, und jetzt kann er hemmungslos Schadenfreude empfinden - eine meiner persönlichen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen.
Und ich? Ich kanns nicht, denn Athene ist mir zwar aus der Mythologie durchaus ein Begriff, aber im Zusammenhang mit Diablo kann ich mit dem Namen so rein gar nichts anfangen.

*Seufz*
Freitag Abend, ans traute Heim gefesselt, weil der Rest der Welt mit potentiell verheerenden Keimen geradezu übersät ist - und dann weder was zum aufregen noch was für die Schadenfreude...
*Seufz*


----------



## Trafalgalore (1. Juni 2012)

Na und wen Kümmerts ob diesem Typen der Acc gehackt wurde?!
Gleiches recht für alle Spieler,oder bekommt so n YouTube möchtegern Promi ne Sonderbehandelung?
1 Vid von dem gesehen und für mich war klar: Ich mag diesen Depp nicht^^


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Fremder 123 wird mir immer unsympathischer.


Danke, ich geb mein Bestes.



Sethek schrieb:


> aber im Zusammenhang mit Diablo kann ich mit dem Namen so rein gar nichts anfangen.


Nun, dieser Spezi nervt schon seit einigen Jahren die WoW-Community mit seiner unsäglichen Art. Auch wenn man seine Videos/ Streams nicht ansieht (und ich wüsste nicht warum man das tun sollte), so stolpert man beim durchstöbern der News zwangsläufig über seinen Namen. Da die einschlägigen Spieleseiten gern mal seine "Leistungen" (die meist auf den Taten seiner Mitspieler beruhen) mit einer Meldung hervorheben. Traurig aber wahr. Und nun spukt er halt in Diablo rum. Armes Spiel, hat ja noch nicht genug Nervfaktoren.

Ich sag auch, warum ich jetzt so schadenfroh bin. Vor einigen Tagen machte doch ein Hexer Schlagzeilen, der in 9 Sekunden den Inferno-Butcher legte. Nun, Athene in seiner bemitleidenswerten Geltungssucht machte diese Leistung, wie er halt so ist, verächtlich runter und konterte mit 3 Sekunden und geschlossenen Augen. Ob auf Inferno oder Normal, das ließ er offen. Und im Gegensatz dazu hab ich heute den Auszug gesehen, als er versehentlich sein Passwort in die Adresszeile Strg+V'te. Sein Gesichtsausdruck in dem Moment, zu wiehern. Da war plötzlich nix mehr mit Arroganz, da war nur pure Erschrockenheit. Und so wie es aussieht hielt er auch einen Authenticator für unnötig, so dass bereits kurz danach sein Acc gestürmt wurde. Tja, Hochmut kommt ab und an halt doch vor dem Fall.^^


----------



## Sethek (1. Juni 2012)

Ah, ok. Danke für die umfassende Zusammenfassung, jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
Kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass man da eine gewisse Schadenfreude empfindet


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. Juni 2012)

womit verdient der eigl seinen lebensunterhalt?, der hat doch keinen richtigen job oder?..wobei er ja schon als entertainer durchgeht mit seinem lächerlichen verhalten im web


----------

